# دراسة جدوى مشروع صناعة الورق و لب الورق من قش الارز



## papermaker (1 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ان بعض الافكار البسيطة قد تكون نواة لمشروعات كبيرة المهم ان تدرك من اللحظة الاولى اهمية ما لديك و من هذا المنطلق قمت انا و اثنين من اصدقائى بتبني فكرة تحويل قش الأرز الى لب الورق بدلا من حرقة باستخدام ماكينة تصنيع الورق قمنا نحن بتصميمها و بناءها بالكامل و الحمد لله اننا نجحنا في تصنيعها . 
*الجدوى الاقتصادية *لقد قمنا بدراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية الخاصة بالمشروع و مدى الحاجة لهذا المنتج من الورق، فمصر تستهلك سنويا من الورق ما يزيد عن ضعف ما تنتجه، وتقوم باستيراد آلاف الأطنان لكي تسد هذه الفجوة خاصة لب الورق المستخدم فى انتاج اوراق التصوير و الطبقة البيضاء فى ورق الدوبلكس المقوى ، ومن ثم فإن السوق متسع لتقبل مثل هذه المنتج ، خاصة أن الطلب على المنتجات الورقية متنام في مصر بسبب عدد السكان المتزايد والذي يتطلب توفير المزيد من المنتجات الورقية. 
فمن الناحية التسويقية يمكن التاكيد ان منتج الماكينة التى صنعناها سوف يباع فورا و باسعار مربحة جدااااااا خاصة اننا اجرينا العديد من الاتصالات بالعديد من المصانع العاملة فى مجال انتاج ورق الدوبلكس بالاضافة الى المصانع العاملة فى مجال الورق الصحى ( المناديل ) ان اهمية المشروع تاتى من أن الورق يمثل ثاني السلع المتداولة في التجارة العالمية كما أن تلك الدراسة ( المشروع و خط الانتاج المتكامل )يمكن تصديرها إلى البلدان التي تقوم بزراعة الأرز بشكل مكثف مثل دول شرق آسيا، وتعتبر هذه هي الخطوة التالية لنجاح المشروع. ويرفع من جدوى المشروع الاهمية البيئية للمشروع التى تتمثل فى القضاء على مشاكل حرق الارز التى تسبب السحابة السوداء التى تلوث البيئة سنويا و هى فى ذان الوقت اهدار لثروة قومية متمثلة فى قش الارز فالعائد سيشمل الفلاح البسيط الذى سيستفيد لاول مرة من منتج ثانوى كان يقوم بحرقة فاصبح يدر علية دخلا اضافيا* سعر بالة القش اثناء الموسم من 4.00 الة 5.50 جنيه مصرى / وزن البالة حوالى 25 كجم اى ان سع الطن اثناء الموسم يتراوح بين 160.00 الى 220.00 جنيه مصرى يرتفع سعر الطن من قش الارز فى خارج الموسم ليكون فى حدود 350.00 الى 450,00 جنيه للطن و بالطبع يوجد اختلاف متفاوت فى السعر على حسب التوزيع الجغرافى للمنطقة يتراوح سعر بالة القش اثناء الموسم بين 4 الة 5.5 جنيه مصرى*

*بعض النقاط الهامة فى المشروع** اولا *إن الماكينة التى صنعناها تتميز بتنوع منتجها من الورق من ناحية الجودة والإنتاجية مقارنة بالورق المنتج من الآلات اليدوية الموجودة بالسوق لتحويل القش إلى ورق خاصة فى دول شرق اسيا.*الطريقة اليدوية :- يقوم العمال بتقطيع قش الأرز الى قطع صغيرة ثم يخلط بالماء و بعض كيماويات التبويش ( الصودا الكاوية ) في غلايات بدائية و صغيرة لا تعطى انتاجية ثم يتم عجنة و تصفيته يدويا ثم يتم فرد العجينة يدويا على شبك وتترك معرضة للشمس حتى تجف، ولذا فالورق المنتج بهذه الطريقة يكون رديئا وغير متساو في السمك.*

ثانيا تتميز الماكينة برخص سعرها مقارنة بالماكينات الأخرى الخاصة بإعادة تدوير الورق. فماكينة تصنيع الورق مرتفعة السعر جداث لثا أن عملية إنتاج الورق عن طريق إعادة التدوير مكلفة، حيث إن خامة إعادة تدوير الورق من الكرتون ( الدشت ) تصل إلى 750.00 جنيه للطن كمتوسط للسعر على حسب الموسم ( صيف او شتاء ) كما ان مصانع الورق تتحكم فى سعر الدشت ( مخلفات الكرتون تبعا لتوفر الخامة فى مخازنها وبالطبع فان اسعار المنتجات الورقية المعاد تدويرها لن تكون مثل اسعار الاياف العزراء البيضاء ( عملية التبييض) المستخلصة من قش الارز بالإضافة إلى ان وجود العديد من الشوائب مثل المسامير والبلاستيك التي تخلط مع المخلفات الورقية في القمامة التي يتم تدويرها تحتاج الى معدات اكثر و وقت اكثر لفصلها عن اللب الموجود فى المخلفات الورقية المعاد تدويرها .( نحن نتحدث عن مشروع انتاج لب الورق من قش الارز) ( ساقوم ان شاء الله باضافة ملف دراسة جدوى اعادة تدوير المخلفات الورقية لاحقا )*يتم استهلاك الياف السليلوز بعد عدد 6 مرات تدوير حيث تتسبب عملية التدوير فى تكسيير الياف السليلوز المكونة لفرخ الورق و وصولها الى حجم صغير جدا يسبب ضعف تماسك و متانة فرخ االورق الناتج.*

*اقسام المشروع **اولا منطقة التحضير* يتم فيها تقطيع قش الأرز و تنظيفة من الاتربة و الشوائب تم يتم معاملته ميكانيكيا و كيميائيا لاستخلاص الب*ثانيا منطقة التبييض*

يتم فى هذة المرحلة تبييض الالياف باستخدام بعض الكيماويات حيث تتم العملية فى عنبر مستقل لخطورة كيماويات التبييض و يتم فى نهاية المرحلة تجميع اللب المبيض و ارساله الى عنبر الماكينة حيث تتم عملية الانتاج*ثالثا عنبر الماكينة*

يتم فى عنبر الماكينة تحويل العجينة المبيضة الى افرخ ورقية تمثل بعد تجفيفها لب الورق ويوجد طريقتين لتجفيف الافرخ الناتجة اولا باستخدام وحدة تجفيف بالتسخين ( المجفف ) الذى تعتمد فكرتة على ملامسة فرخ الورق لسطح ساخن ( تسخين مباسر بالغاز او باستخدام البخار ) ثانيا التجفيف باستخدام الشمس حيث يتم فرد الافرخ الناتجة على مناشر خاصة لااستفادة من طاقة الشمس المجانية بدلا من اهدار الطاقة لانتاج البخار ( فكرة من احد الخبراء الالمان فى مجال صناعة الورق اثناء زيارتة لمصر كما انها منتشرة فى دول شرق اسيا) *ينتج البخار باستخدام غلايات متخصصة و تكون عملية المتابعة من جهات الامن الصناعى صارمة فى هذا الشان لخطورتها كما انه قد يصعب استصدار تراخيص انشاء غلاية خارج المناطق الصناعية*

*رابعا وحدة معالجة المياه*

ان مشروع انتاج لب الورق من المشروعات المستهلكة لكميات مياه كبيرة جدا و ليس من المنطقى اهدارها اضافة الى المياه الناتجة عن عملية الانتاج ( المياه السوداء ) ذات تاثير بيئى ضار جدا لذلك فيجب معالجتها و اعادة استخدامها*خامسا المبانى الملحقة*

و تشمل المبانى الادارية و المعمل الكيميائى و المخازن و غرف الخدمات و خلافة*تستطيع الماكينة التى بنيناها أن تنتج لب الورق و الورق المقوى ( ينتج باستخدام المخلفات الكرتونية ) و يشمل الورق الجزارى ( ورق اللحمة و االكرتون المقوى المستخدم فى المطابع )*

*تسويق المنتج *كما قلنا سابقا ان المشروع هو انتاج لب الورق من قش الارز و بناءا علية فان عدد العملاء منخفض و الكميات المطلوبة كبيرة جدا مما يمثل خفضا واضحا فى المجهود التسويقى حيث ينحصر عملاء المشروع فى مصانع الورق ( ورق التصوير - ورق الدوبلكس ) - مصانع الورق الصحى ( المناديل مثل شركة هاندى) *يوجد استخدام اخر للب الورق لا يعرفه الكثيرون حيث يشتخدم لب الورق فى انتاج ورق السلوفان ( ورق التغليف الصحى ) و يستخدم فى مصانع الحرير الصناعى*

الدراسة التى قمنا باعدادها تهدف الى انتاج 3 طن / الوردية ( وردية واحدة فى بداية المشروع )

*الخامات*
*التكاليف*
3.5 طن قش يوميا ( خارج الموسم باعلى سعر )
1575.00
كيماويات تبويش ( متوسط )
2250.00
كيماويات تبييض
250.00
عمالة ( عدد 50 عامل )
1500.00
ايجارات و نفقات يومية
625.00
الاجمالى ( يوميا )
6200.00

*اسعار البيع**يتراوح سعر الطن من لب الورق المنتج من قش الارز بين 3000.00 الى 3500.00 *
*يمكنك حساب العائد اليومى و الشهرى و السنوى بمفردك بالطبع و هذه الارقام بمنية على دراسات ميدانية للسوق المصرى *
*العقبات *
تعتبر تكاليف انشاء المشروع المرتفعة نسبيا من اهم العقبات التى تواجه اى راغب فى تنفيذ المشروع فتكاليف المشروع لن تقل عن ربع مليون جنيه مصرى و لكن يمكن حل هذة المشكلة عن طريق تكون شركات مساهمة من مجموعة من الافراد المقتنعين بفكرة المشروع و الارباح المتوقعة بالطبع ويعتبر الإنتاج الموسمي عقبة أخرى، حيث يتطلب استمرار الانتاج و خفض التكاليف تخزين احتياجات المشروع من القش اثناء الموسم و ان كان فش الارز متوفر طوال العام و لكن السعر سيكون اعلى بالتاكيدا
ولسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2012)

الاخ الكريم بارك الله فيكم ولو امكن تفاصيل اكثر لعمليه استخلاص اللب والتبيض وايضا هل المشروع يتوقف عند انتاج اللب ام متصل الى انتاج الورق ذاته احب اوضح لك اخى انى مهتم جدا لكنى اعتقد ان التكلفة ستكون اعلى من ذلك اذا تضمن انتاج الورق عموما ربنا يوفق وكما اخبرتك انا مهتم جدا لكل مراحل انتاج الورق وخاصة كيماوياته


----------



## papermaker (2 مايو 2012)

*دراسة جدوى تبييض لب الورق الناتج من قش الارز*

الاخ الكريم
عبد القادر2
اسعدتنى رسالتك و اشكرك على الاهتمام
النقاط الاساسية فى رسالتك
اولا استخلاص اللب من قش الارز 
كما ذكرت فى الموقع من قبل يتم استخدام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ( الصودا الكاوية المستخدمة فى صناعة المنضفات و موجودة فى محلات بيع المنضفات الصناعية )
حيث تقوم الصودا الكاوية باذابة اللجنين الموجود فى قش الارز ( اللجنين هو مادة عضوية من مكونات عيدان القش و الخشب )
تركيب الورق هو السليلوز فقط و من هنا تبرز اهمية ازالة اللجنين 

ثانيا عملية التبييض

بعد اتمام استخلاص اللب من قش الارز ( يكون لونة اصفر زهبى ) يمكن استخدامة مباشرة فى انتاج ورق يسمى فى السوق الفلوتنج او التست لاينر و هى كلمات انجليزية بالطبع
الا ان استخدامة بهذه الصورة يعد اهدارا لمنتج قيم خاصة ان مرحلة التبييض تعتبر اسهل كثيرا من الاستخلاص
تتم عملية تبييض اللب باستخدام العديد من المواد المؤكسدة مثل
1- هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم ( الكلور المستخدم فى المنازل ) 
2- فوق اكسيد الهيدروجين ( ماء الاكسوجين - موجود فى الصيدليات و يستخدم كمطهر للجروح )
3- الكلور الحر ( غاز الكلور ) cl2
4- يوجد بعض المواد الاخرى و لكن لاداعى لذكرها خاصة من الناحية الاقتصادية لدراسة الجدوى

بالطبع توجد قواعد علمية منظمة لاختيار المادة المستخدمة فى يبييض لب الورق المستخلص من قش الارز او حتى اللب المستخلص من الاخشاب
اهمها تركيز الايون الهيدروجينى pH
ثم الجدوى الاقتصادية و الاثار البيئية

ثالثا هل المشروع يتوقف عند انتاج اللب ام متصل الى انتاج الورق ذاته
لقد انتجت المادة الخام لصناعة الورق و هى اللب الورقى 
ما الذى يمنعك من تحويله الى منتج نهائى و الاستفادة الكبيرة جدا من فرق السعر لصالح مشروعك انت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الا ان الامر يتطلب منك خط تصنيع مستقل بالطبع 

ارجو ان اكون قد افدك ببعض ما لدى
اخوك 
papermaker


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 مايو 2012)

الاخ الكريم اشكر لك اهتمامك وردك المثمر اكون سعيد جدا لو وقتك يسمح اقابلك للوقوف على الفكرة المتكامله لاننا ندرس مشروع انتاج الورق طباعة ومناديل ورقيه لكن الدراسة بداية من اللب والدشت معا ولم وكان لى زيارة لمصنع ادفو وشاهدت وحدة استخلاص اللب من مصاصة القصب وهى وحدة كبيرة جدا ومكلفة بالرغم من انها موديل قديم


----------



## ايهابووو (16 مايو 2012)

الى الاخ papermaker نحن في سوريا ليس لدينا مادة قش الارز هي موجودة فقط في مصر ارجوك هل يوجد طريقة للحصول على مادة لب الخشب من نشارة الخشب مثلا 

او من اي مصدر ثاني يكون متوفر وسهل فانا كثيرا ما بحثت عنها ولم اجدها انا اريد اعادة تصنيع الورق والكرتون المستعمل بطريقة الغسل ومن ثم اضافة الشبة والقلفونية ولب الخشب اليه

وجدت القلفونية والشبة ومواد التنظيف لكن لم اجد مادة لب الخشب بحثت عنها كثيرا لم اجدها ماذا افعل


----------



## papermaker (17 مايو 2012)

الاخ الكريم 
ايهابو
بداية ارجو ان يرزقكم الله الامن و السلام و تنفرج الكربة عن كل اهلنا فى سوريا الشقيقة
سرنى اهتمامك بموضوعى
لب الورق ينتج من اى مادة تحتوى على الياف السليلوز و منها 
1- القطن و يصنع منه لب الورق الخاص بالاوراق المالية و المستندات الهامة التى يمكن ان تعمر لسنين طويلة
2- الاقمشة البالية كوسيلة اعادة تدوير و استخدام لخامات مهملة 
3- الاخشاب و منها انواع جيدة تصلح فى صناعة الورق و تنتج منتجا ذا جودة عالية و اخرى اقل جودة
4- مصادر غير خشبية و تشمل ( قش الارز - قش التبن - حطب القطن - مصاصة القصب - نبات البردى ( ورق البردى المصرى ) - نبات الحلفا )
5- الورق المعاد تدويرة
و للاسف لا اعرف اى هذه الخامات متوفر لديكم فى سوريا ماعدا الورق المستعمل بالطبع
المهم هناان الفكرة عندى هى استخدام خامات تمثل مشكلة غير حقيقية لدينا فى مصر لان قش الارز يمثل مصدر للعديد من الصناعات ليس الورق هو اهمها

خلافا عن ذلك فان انشاء مصنع لانتاج اللب من الخشب يتكلف مبالغ كبيرة جدا و هو ما احاول ان اتجنبة 

بالنسبة للورق المستخدم 
يمكنك استخدامة فى صتاعة بعض الانواع المطلوبة فى السوق منها ( ال فلوت و ال تست لاينر ) و هى تستخدم فى صناعة صناديق الكرتون كما يمكن ان تنتج منها الورق المقوى او الدوبلكس باستخدام طبقة بيضاء خفيفة على احد الجانبين
بالنسبة لوراق الطباعة و الاوراق التى تحتوى على احبار فيمكن ان تنتج منها الورق المقوى 
او تدخل فى عملية ازالة احبار فى خط خاص و منفصل و فى هذة الحالة يمكنك الحصول على لب الورق 
على كل الاحوال ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك

اخوك

papermaker


----------



## قوة الابداع (24 فبراير 2013)

اعتقد ان انتاج حطب من قش الارز ومن ثم تحويلها الى فحم مربح ولايحتاج استثمار كبير ولاكثير من المهارات والعمليات


----------



## bergkamp (14 مايو 2013)

لو حضرتك مهتم انا عندى المكان وعندى قش الارز


----------



## abou el dahab (15 مايو 2013)

السؤال ... كيف يتم تامين الحصول علي قش الارز.
بالشراء من شركات تدوير مخلفات الزراعة او من الفلاح مباشرة بالاستغناء عنه بمقابل نقدا ام غير نقدا اوبتوفير معدات الكبس للفلاح مجانا مقابل تنظيف الارض بعد حصد المحصول ؟؟
لانه الان انقلبت مصركلها الي تجاربيع قش الارز و فوضي الاسعار .
اقول هذا لانه في حالة بدء المشروع الواجب تامين استمرارية مصادر الخامات الاولية باسعار امنة بل ان شركات تدوير مخلفات الزراعية وعلي راسها الشركة المصرية دخلت في هذا بشكل احتكاري وتصديري ؟؟؟؟
لكم مني كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## emhm33 (22 مايو 2013)

ماهي مساحة المصنع المطلوبة ... وكم تقدر تقريبا تكلفة المعدات؟


----------



## Eng moustafa 86 (6 أغسطس 2013)

ايه هى نسب مواد التبييض .. يعنى كام لتر للطن مثلا .. او فى عملية استخلاص اللب من قش الارز ؟! ارجو االرد​


----------



## حسن دمدوم (25 أغسطس 2014)

Eng moustafa 86 قال:


> ايه هى نسب مواد التبييض .. يعنى كام لتر للطن مثلا .. او فى عملية استخلاص اللب من قش الارز ؟! ارجو االرد​


*السلام عليكم *​*
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ع مجهودك الطيب

واتمنى مراسلتي على رقمي الخاص للأهمية وشكرا 

0096555468316
*


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 أغسطس 2014)

اتمنى ان تكون المعلومات وافية اخى حسن


----------



## samirtarek (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما سعر هذه الماكينة 
وما مساحة المكان المطلوبة لهذا المشروع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

رجاء التواصل مع المهندس ايمن يا اخ سمير


----------



## samirtarek (15 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف اتواصل مع المهندس ايمن


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

كلمنى ساترك لك رقمى فى رساله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

01005190499


----------



## samirtarek (16 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا م/ايمن 
سوف اكلمك بس ما الوقت المناسب لذلك
بعد الظهر او ليلا


----------



## i-trade (28 يوليو 2015)

papermaker قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> عبد القادر2
> اسعدتنى رسالتك و اشكرك على الاهتمام
> النقاط الاساسية فى رسالتك
> ...


السلام عليكم ماهي تكلفة خط انتاج لب الورق من مصاصة القصب و هل ترشح شركة معينة ؟. 
وماهي تكلفة خط تحويل لب الورق الى ورق ؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 يوليو 2015)

خط تحويل لب الورق الي ورق الصيني تقريبا مليون دولار . الاوروبي المستعمل حوالي 5.5مليون مصري بس افضل من الصيني الجديد


----------



## i-trade (2 أغسطس 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> خط تحويل لب الورق الي ورق الصيني تقريبا مليون دولار . الاوروبي المستعمل حوالي 5.5مليون مصري بس افضل من الصيني الجديد


أين أجد خط تحويل الباجاس (مصاصة القصب) الى لب الورق الاوروبي المستعمل 
و خط تحويل لب الورق الى ورق في المانيا او هولندا او بلجيكا ؟ و ما اسماؤهم بالانجليزية ؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 أغسطس 2015)

من خصائص مصاصة القصب ان يمكن تحويلها الي لب هارد ذو طول ليفي قصير. وهذا يؤثر علي الورق كمنتج فى خواصه الفيزيقيه. ولا يمكن انتاج ورق منه بمفرده مثل الورق الفنلندي مثلا. فلابد من خلطه ب اللب السوفت الذى لا يتوافر في مصر . ولذلك نجد ان ورق ادفو وقنا يستخدم للطباعة ولا يصلح للتصوير فلا يعطى نتيجه جيده ومشاكله الميكانيكية كثيره. فكرة تحويل اي سليلوز الي لب ورق هى بفرمه اولا ثم تفاعله مع قلوى لفصل اللجنين ثم زيادة جودته بمعدات الطحن والفلترة وفى الاخر تجفيفه. العمليه مصنع كيماويات ومعدات خلط وطلمبات ومعدات طحن وفصل.اما تصنيه الورق من اللب فهو عجان وماكينه فرد العجينه ومجفف مع معدات الطحن والطلمبات لكن لا يوجد بها تفاعلات كيميائيه الا اضافات للجوده. فايهما تقصد ؟ علما بانها صناعة مكلفة وخطوطها غاليه جدا


----------



## i-trade (2 أغسطس 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> من خصائص مصاصة القصب ان يمكن تحويلها الي لب هارد ذو طول ليفي قصير. وهذا يؤثر علي الورق كمنتج فى خواصه الفيزيقيه. ولا يمكن انتاج ورق منه بمفرده مثل الورق الفنلندي مثلا. فلابد من خلطه ب اللب السوفت الذى لا يتوافر في مصر . ولذلك نجد ان ورق ادفو وقنا يستخدم للطباعة ولا يصلح للتصوير فلا يعطى نتيجه جيده ومشاكله الميكانيكية كثيره. فكرة تحويل اي سليلوز الي لب ورق هى بفرمه اولا ثم تفاعله مع قلوى لفصل اللجنين ثم زيادة جودته بمعدات الطحن والفلترة وفى الاخر تجفيفه. العمليه مصنع كيماويات ومعدات خلط وطلمبات ومعدات طحن وفصل.اما تصنيه الورق من اللب فهو عجان وماكينه فرد العجينه ومجفف مع معدات الطحن والطلمبات لكن لا يوجد بها تفاعلات كيميائيه الا اضافات للجوده. فايهما تقصد ؟ علما بانها صناعة مكلفة وخطوطها غاليه جدا



أقصد مصنع الكيماويات كمرحلة اولى لإنتاج لب الورق من مصاصة القصب
ثم من الممكن عمل مصنع اخر لانتاج لب الورق من مخلفات الورق و الكرتون و الكرافت كمرحلة ثانية
ثم تصنيع ورق الكرافت و الكرتون كمرحلة ثالثة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن الاتصال بالمهندس ايمن ممكن ييسر عليك المسأله بتصنيع خط تحويل المصاصة الي لب محليا وبطاقة حسب كمياتك


----------

